# Rotary Hammer Drill for pounding Grods



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

It happened. My van was broken into and the guy stole my Dewalt 1-3/4 in. SDS-Max drill.
After using it to drive grounding rods, I am *never using a sledge hammer again*
I work mostly resi and small commercial in the city, so I am in 8' basements ...I drill a 2' hole to start because of the ceiling height, so here's my issue:

My DeWalt is 18.6" long. I bought the shortest driver I could find, a Bosch #1924 at only 9.75". Even so, it was hard to start the rods because of the rod length in a relatively low basement.

The DeWalt cost me $480 new ...does anyone know of a shorter/stubby hammer drill that could do this job for around $500? Also, I don't want to BS around with making an adaptor for my SDS+

BTW, I totally recommend this tool. I had a couple of rods installed in under a minute with no sore back.

Specs, Dewalt D25602KR:
Handle Style	D-Handle
Chuck Type	SDS Max	
Impact Energy	9.5 ft-lbs.	
Weight	15.1 lbs.
Clutch	2-Stage CTC
BPM	1,430 - 2,840
Amperage	13.5
Length	18.6 in.
Voltage	120V
RPM	210 - 415
Max. Capacity - Concrete	1-3/4 in.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Can you drive the rods at an angle


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

FWIW ,we dropped the cupped Grod SDS bit for a piece of 1/2" emt and the simple spike tip bit here.....less is more! ~C:thumbup:S~


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

Ampman, I can drive the rods at an angle and I do, I just think it's cheesy to make that angle too shallow. I stay above about 60 degrees because my inspector likes to be able to see the rod and I want it to have as little profile as possible.
Why do I suddenly feel a little anal...?

Steve, I'd think that a spike tip would trash the rod, no? And just to be clear, you are just holding a short piece of EMT with one hand, the drill in the other? The EMT acts as a sleeve and keeps the drill tip from slipping off the end of the rod, yes?
Anyone ever try cutting a bit so that the "tip" is flat?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you driving the ground rod in the basement?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

If you do this often enough I would build a thick heavy duty offset adapter, sorta like a long Z. The top would fit onto the rod just like the adapter does. Come down a foot or two (straight and touching the side of the rod) and have a dowel for the drill adapter to fit over. Simple machining and welding so it shouldn't cost too much to build. Once the rod gets low enough just slip it off and go normal.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

It might be a bit spendy but I think Hilti makes a tool for this. I don't know if it fits in other brands of tools though. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pi3qiYcR3E


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

sbrn33: Yep, that's the problem.

8V71: Thanks, that is an interesting idea. I'm not 100% convinced, but I'll talk to a welder friend of mine.

Wendon: That looks awesome! Perfect! But I think it's for a hex drive ...and of course only Hilti could make a device that costs nearly twice the drill:

Hilti #2006534
MPN: 2006534
Part No: 2006534
UOM: Each
ROD SETTING TOOL TE-S POWER DRIVER

Your Price : $ 907.67

(WAH!)


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Drive the ground rod outside like a normal person. Problem solved!!!


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

btharmy said:


> Drive the ground rod outside like a normal person. Problem solved!!!


I figured someone would say this at some point. So, as I said, I'm in the city. Services are often underground. Stores don't want a ground rod outside their door, blah, blah, blah. I use SER if the meter is outside (which is rare these days).

Thanks for the thought.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Greg Sparkovich said:


> 8V71: Thanks, that is an interesting idea. I'm not 100% convinced, but I'll talk to a welder friend of mine.


The top piece would be the only machined part unless you can find something similar pre-made or even a broken off rod driver would be the best find. Two triangular side supports welded onto each of the 90's.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

8V71 said:


> The top piece would be the only machined part unless you can find something similar pre-made or even a broken off rod driver would be the best find. Two triangular side supports welded onto each of the 90's.


Yeah, I'm thinking it has to be pretty tough to last.

I like the *idea* of that Hilti rig too...


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

How about this?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

This was the one I used for a number of years. Just welded a piece of sch 80 pipe to an old sds drill that was cut off and welded to the pipe.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

I actually just started looking for Ground Rod drivers for rotary hammers and realized they only seem to make them in SDS-Max, not SDS-Plus.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

John: Thanks. I had one of those in my kit when it was stolen. I was wondering about the length of the drill, not the driver ...although if I did a home-made version like yours, it could be shorter than the 9 3/4 bosch bit that I had...

Kaffeene: yes, that's right: they don't make them for SDS+ drills, only MAX and Spline.
--Let me just say, I LOVED doing ground rods after I got my set up. I'd tell my customers $125 (pretty typical in Philly) ...and then feel guilty charging $75-100 depending on how difficult they were. Needless to say, my customers were always happy when I charged them less than I said I would.  So: *these are a great sales and reputation builder*.

John:
How did that work with a mere SDS+ drill? I'm wondering if you have you used a SDS Max to compare it to? <--Definitely curious about these 2 questions!
-Thanks!


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

28 years ago, I bought a Milwaukee Demolition Hammer with a Ground Rod Adapter. I still use it today and it works great. I've replaced the cord, brushes and add grease. But that's all I've done to it in all that time. I occasionally break up 4" concrete with it.

This is not a rotary hammer but a demolition hammer. It's large, about 28" long and weighs 28 pounds.
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/corded/5337-21


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

JMO, If you got hit once your going to get hit again!

For the price of the tool you can spend the same amount of money again
and buy a Cobra or Viper auto alarm system. Most have all sorts of bells
and whistles! Well worth the "$"....

You can buy the system on-line and get someone to install it or
go full cost at Best Buy, et al.

Sonic Electronics (http://www.sonicelectronix.com) is also a good site and they run sales usually during any holidays. Join their e-mail
subscription.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

John said:


> This was the one I used for a number of years. Just welded a piece of sch 80 pipe to an old sds drill that was cut off and welded to the pipe.
> 
> View attachment 52945


Any truth to the rumor that Vt is really the remains of an _iron_ meteor John...?

~C:jester:S~


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Get a ground rod adapting tool










This is a trade secret. It will adapt the ground rods to fit where ever you need!


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

I would never! 




NacBooster29 said:


> Get a ground rod adapting tool
> 
> 
> View attachment 52953
> ...


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if Hilti still makes these. It is exactly what you need to drive a ground rod even if you can't acces the top end of the rod. I bet you could find one on CL or eBuy. There is a similar unit made by Driveze. Worth a shot.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg Sparkovich said:


> John: Thanks. I had one of those in my kit when it was stolen. I was wondering about the length of the drill, not the driver ...although if I did a home-made version like yours, it could be shorter than the 9 3/4 bosch bit that I had...
> 
> Kaffeene: yes, that's right: they don't make them for SDS+ drills, only MAX and Spline.
> --Let me just say, I LOVED doing ground rods after I got my set up. I'd tell my customers $125 (pretty typical in Philly) ...and then feel guilty charging $75-100 depending on how difficult they were. Needless to say, my customers were always happy when I charged them less than I said I would.  So: *these are a great sales and reputation builder*.
> ...


I used just a Hilti TE17 with rotary hammer. It worked fine with the rotary action. the TE17 was 30 years old with a couple rebuilds. it had a all metal frame and no plastic in it. Battleship of a tool. :thumbsup:

The TE17 would do up to 1" holes and if I needed something larger I had a Bosh spline drive.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

btharmy said:


> I'm not sure if Hilti still makes these. It is exactly what you need to drive a ground rod even if you can't acces the top end of the rod. I bet you could find one on CL or eBuy. There is a similar unit made by Driveze. Worth a shot.



AFAIK, Hilti does not sell them as an accessory. You must buy a TE905 ground rod kit.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Any truth to the rumor that Vt is really the remains of an _iron_ meteor John...?
> 
> ~C:jester:S~


I keep finding metal in the woods....horseshoes, logging chain parts, steel cables, metal fence post and boundary pipes in trees (after the first couple i hit I started cutting the old trees at 6 ft) , etc.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

if lenght is the main problem, i have been having no problem with a home made driver. cut-off sds bit welded to an old socket. less than 3" long


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

papaotis said:


> if lenght is the main problem, i have been having no problem with a home made driver. cut-off sds bit welded to an old socket. less than 3" long


Wish I could weld... or even have a welder. 

Woooh... here I come HF!

OOoh I forgot to say Hip Hip Hooray for my triple digit post count.
Now I've tied my post count with my IQ.:blink:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

youve never welded anything? even by accident?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

papaotis said:


> youve never welded anything? even by accident?:laughing::laughing:


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/do-you-kill-power-work-loadcenters-89913/index5/#post1829129


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

not always, not always good idea, but im still here and no, you dont get immune to electricty!


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

NacBooster29 said:


> Get a ground rod adapting tool
> 
> This is a trade secret. It will adapt the ground rods to fit where ever you need!


Plus you make SO much money getting 3 or 4 rods out of each one you buy...!:thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

papaotis said:


> youve never welded anything? even by accident?:laughing::laughing:


 That happens.....

:laughing:


----------

